# Uncyclopedia's satirical articles on composers.



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's something you can waste half a day on. Uncyclopedia is basically a satire on Wikipedia. Some of the articles are better than others. You can, as with Wikipedia, help to improve them yourself:

*http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Composers*

I laughed out loud when I read that Shostakovich's Symphony No. 4 was called "What Symphony, Mr. Stalin?"


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Their article on Bruckner is one of the weirdest and funniest things I've ever seen. I'm especially entertained by the photograph that they have of him several times throughout the article; makes one realize just how alike all his photos are!

Uncyclopedia is undoubtedly one of my favorite parody websites ever.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I find the humour gets rather stale after a while and I have difficulty finishing a page.
Still its hilarious every now and again!


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the Rachmaninoff article!










Is this a real piece though? (pretty sure it's not Rachmaninoff though) Would be fun to know what it is.  Or based on a real thing, as I'm not sure if it's a parody or an actual passage of music.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

that website is funny. Disclaimer should be, do not read when drinking soda.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

mueske, that looks on first glance to be Sorabji.. it's definitely complicated enough. Definitely not Rachmaninov though, he never wrote on three staves iirc.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I came across this website a while back & looked at their article on Bartok which suggested that he was in a homsexual relationship with his colleague, Kodaly! I hope no-one takes this information seriously, because it's obviously way wrong...


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Andre said:


> Yes, I came across this website a while back & looked at their article on Bartok which suggested that he was in a homsexual relationship with his colleague, Kodaly! I hope no-one takes this information seriously, because it's obviously way wrong...


It's an integral part of their "satire" for classical music composers, I hope you realize. And it's just like the movie stars, people speculate on these sorts of relationships all the time, and almost all of the time, it's just not true...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, I do realise it's satire, but it's just strange seeing stuff like this actually published on a website...


----------



## JAKE WYB (May 28, 2009)

Ravellian said:


> mueske, that looks on first glance to be Sorabji.. it's definitely complicated enough. Definitely not Rachmaninov though, he never wrote on three staves iirc.


My copy of Prelude in csharp minor is written on three staves


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for pointing this out. It's a blast !


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

mueske said:


> I love the Rachmaninoff article!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not Rachmaninoff. The expression marks are in French.


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

I've just read about Bach, Handel, Haydn and Beethoven.

Superficially cheap junk; So-called humorous inanity at its fiasco.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

The last page and a half of my copy of Rachmaninov's C-sharp is written on four staves.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The number of staves a piece is written on could be an editorial decision made by the publisher. It might not reflecft how the composer actually wrote the music.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Some of the articles are pretty stupid, but that Debussy one is hilarious..


----------



## teccomin (Mar 21, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Their article on Bruckner is one of the weirdest and funniest things I've ever seen. I'm especially entertained by the photograph that they have of him several times throughout the article; makes one realize just how alike all his photos are!
> 
> Uncyclopedia is undoubtedly one of my favorite parody websites ever.


From the Sibelius article:
"In modern times, Sibelius is also a standard used in measuring the boringness of music. One thousand degrees Sibelius is equal to one Bruckner. A measuring device using Sibelius degrees is called a sibelometre. The rise of one Sibelius means that yawning becomes five times more likely while listening to a piece of music. "


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I like Uncyclopedia. It's like the Encyclopedia Dramatica for grown-ups. The latter being full of "jokes" added for no other reason than for offending minorities and often gets nasty. Their article on Canadia (sic) made me laugh though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I like the Prokofiev one!

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Sergei_Prokofiev

I like the comment about the 2nd symphony, and how Prokofiev died. 

And this one too!

http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Dmitri_Shostakovich

I *knew *he was Emo!!


----------



## BeethoFan (Jun 23, 2010)

> "Da Da Da DAAAAAAAh. CANT HEAR YOU!!"
> ~ Beethoven on critics


I can just imagine him blurting that out with his famous temperament XD

The article on Mahler had me in stitches.


----------

